

How to Make a Tuning Capacitor Out of a Roll of Toilet Paper (2014) [video]  - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBEhtzGcYW4

======
adontz
Looks like it's tuning coil, not capacitor.

